# Has anyone heard of Herrschners:



## joan4115 (Feb 1, 2013)

I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
LOL! Thank you... Joanie


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

They have been in business for many, many years.
I have done business with them for many years (30+).


----------



## PM_52 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, I have ordered from them, not their yarn, but I always have gotten my order quite quickly. I have ordered mostly flour sack towels for stamping embroidery.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

They have been around for a very long time. My mother used to shop there when she lived in a small farm town. They were always reliable and the quality was dependable as I recall.


----------



## joan4115 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank y'all so much. I appreciate it. Glad to know they have been around for a while. 

Joanie


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Like the others have stated, they've been around for a very long time. I've both ordered from them, and shopped at their factory store in Steven's Point, WI. Very satisfied with them!


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes,Herrschner's is an old well established business. They have some beautiful yarns and kits for just about anything a crafts person would want. My daughter has ordered many of the hanging wall rugs from them and they have been beautiful.

Neenie


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Hi! I bought some support gloves to use when knitting/crocheting from them a while back. Good service - nothing out of the ordinary - I've never purchased yarn from them but it's a reputable site - other people I know have also used them. Good luck!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

many, many, many, years ago, I used to order kits from them. Ahh, high school memories.


----------



## peppahsmom (Apr 11, 2012)

Have used herrschners all the time. love the prices and the yarna


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Since my only knitting these days is charity items, I do order all my yarn from this company and especially love their Big 8 (8 oz..) which is a worsted and makes up fantastic shawls, and the hat/scarf sets for the kids - the price is under $3 and just can't be beat - I am in my 3rd year as a Smart Savings Club member and you automatically receive 10% off each order, so I say "go for it" - I usually order over the phone and the employees couldn't be nicer or more knowledge of the products - jacky


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, they are an old company and very reputable. They have some great bargains on their products...and many different craft options.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mphinney (Aug 13, 2011)

Have ordered from them for a long time. Love their clearance section.


----------



## joan4115 (Feb 1, 2013)

Y'all are great. So you are saying that there Herrschner Brand yarn is also good or should I stick with the standard brands? Thank you so very much. Hugs, Joanie


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Company.. I've ordered from them and had no complaints


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh heaven's yes! They've been around forever!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I have placed several orders with Herrschners and have always been pleased with their service. I have also used their brand of yarn and have been satisfied with it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Herrshner's has been in business since the 1890's. My grandmother lived in a very tiny place in LA. and was many many miles from any large towns. She ordered all of her quilting and crocheting and sewing supplies from this company. They used to send these big books with samples of the materials they had at the time for her to shop from and then we (my cousin and I) got the books to make our dolls clothes with. She ordered her threads, needles, cloth, buttons, snaps, everything she used for her "work", because it was "work" in those days, keeping 5 kids clothed and socks made and yes, of course the lovely doilies she made to make her house a home. I still do business with them today. Wonderful company to work with.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Herrschners has a sale twice a year that is not to be believed! Do check it out. You can get some nice yarns for 99 cents a ball, more for $1.50, and then some others at higher prices.

They carry some things as staples, like Red Heart Classic and Super Saver and Caron yarns, etc, but I think that they buy large closeout lots sometimes from other companies.

I bought a large lot (10) of sock yarn from them one time, and it was wonderful. The quality was excellent, and the self-patterning color was beautiful. I always got compliments when I wore the socks. So, I bought another batch of 10 for socks for my daughter, and the dye lot was a little different, but even prettier. So I bought 10 more for socks for my granddaughter at a special sale price. And then the yarn disappeared from the catalog. I suspect that they sold out the original lot that they bought.

The very worst thing that has happened to me is that I bought some yarn that didn't look like quite the same color in person as it did in the catalog. For all I know, it could've been the particular dyelot, and not really their fault. But there was no problem with returning it.

Oh, and they seem to have started their own brand of yarn: Willow Yarn. If you fuy from them, you'll probably get a catalog for that, too. I haven't bought any Willow yarn yet, but you can get real wool at great prices, they have a blend that's like Encore, and the colors are luscious!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I live in Australia and I have even heard of them.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

They're great. On Thursdays, they have great yarn sales. I've had great luck with them.


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

Excellent firm as others have told you. But no one mentioned that they have an excellent sale every Thursday. Sign up for their E-Mails.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Three weeks ago I ordered personalized labels from them and am still waiting. The price was right. So far the jury is out on them from my perspective.


----------



## gailr (Jan 5, 2013)

I live in Ontario Canada. Ordered a few balls of wool and knitting needles. It took 3 weeks before I received the order.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes! You can ask for a free catalog to be sent to you. I have purchased from Herschenners before and have been very satisfied.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone is correct about Herrschner's; they are an old company and are reliable.


----------



## Lorriekisch (Mar 17, 2011)

I have ordered from them and their prices are great and love their kits also wish they had an outlet store here in Florida not to many yarn shops here in the Daytona Area


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

I buy from them all the time, and my mother used to buy there too!
Their own yarn is great - I love their "Baby" yarn and the "Kids' Brites" yarn. Compare the yardage of their brand to the "name" brands like RH, Caron, etc., you always get much more with Herrschnerrs!

I joined their 10% off option and it is worth the price. Once you start buying from them, it pays!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

If you live in Canada be aware all though they have a Canadian Distributor the yarn is drop shipped from the States. Therefore the shipping time on their site is for US orders. Canadian shipping time is about 4 to 6 weeks, & once the yarn crosses the border you are no longer able to track it. Customer service is American also & they were confused with my inquires re my order & didn't seem to know why the order was taking so long.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Like the others have stated, they've been around for a very long time. I've both ordered from them, and shopped at their factory store in Steven's Point, WI. Very satisfied with them!


Great store! I look forward to their warehouse sales !


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

We have a Herrschners box show up every couple of weeks. I have tons of their yarn stashed for retirement. I recently ordered just before Mother's Day. On Mother's Day weekend, they had a free shipping offer. I wrote customer service and asked them to cancel my order so I could reorder and save the shipping. They didn't cancel my order, they just applied the offer to my existing order. I do find orders take a longer time to arrive than other companies, but the prices are so good, I order and wait.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Very good company to order from. I have never used there yarn but I have ordered other items. I call them on the phone and in a couple of days you receive it. Very nice customer service


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I''m 77 and have heard and ordered from them for years. Very reliable.


----------



## rogietx (May 20, 2013)

I have used Herrschner's for many years and have always found their products to be good quality. They are easy to deal with and I have never had a problem with any items I have purchased.


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

A good source of many craft supplies. They have a great Outlet store in Wisconsin if anyone is going to be in that area.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

I have purchased many items from Herrschners and have never had a problem with anything I got. I love their yarn sales, and have gotten many great bargains. I would encourage you to give them a try.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

up until about 15 years ago they used to have retail stores here and there. I was lucky for a while they had one up in East Lansing MI. Never really did us any on there yarn, I was into crewel work at the time they were the best source for kits.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Hi, I have ordered from their catalog tho not yarn, was a reliable site! Janet


----------



## Cassietucker (Apr 14, 2013)

Great place. I checked it out online. It is very similar to a store we have in Canada called Mary Maxims. They have a store in Toronto and the largest one is in Paris, Ontario. Great place for any crafter. This is their website if anyone is interested. http://www.marymaxim.ca/


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

I have ordered from them as well, order their catalog. They have been around forever.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> Three weeks ago I ordered personalized labels from them and am still waiting. The price was right. So far the jury is out on them from my perspective.


Personalized labels can't be made until you order them, so you're looking at manufacturing time as well as shipping time.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

been years sice I ordered from them, they have good products


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

neenie said:


> Yes,Herrschner's is an old well established business. They have some beautiful yarns and kits for just about anything a crafts person would want. My daughter has ordered many of the hanging wall rugs from them and they have been beautiful.
> 
> Neenie


As have I....they have always been dependable.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes we forget about certain companies and stop receiving catalogs. One of those out of sight out of mind deals. Anyway, I have ordered yarn from them in the past and other craft items going back into the 70's. I have only good comments about them. Things arrived promply and were as advertised. Your reminder got me to place an order. Thank you!


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

They've been around for ever,,,products are fine,,,shipping I think is a little slow.


----------



## mombear (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,
I have used this company a number of times. (Usually for supplies - binding, backing, & storage bags.)
They have some good sales especially when there is free shipping. To me, yarns are so, so.
Hope this helps.
Laura


----------



## joannamorris (Apr 26, 2013)

they are a very good company and have been around for years. I really like their brand of worsted and cotton yarns. Shipping can be high however they do have smart club and also do free shipping specials often. I love their esales on yarn and clearance yarn. They also have awesome customer service if you ever have a problem


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I order from them often. They do have their own brand of many kinds of yarn as well as carrying a large inventory of other brands. Their sales are very good and I think you might be very pleased dealing with them.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Their yarns are very good quality, their kits contain everything needed. The company is one of the best.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My friend orders from them all the time as is satisfied with the company. However, recently she ordered their house brand and was VERY disappointed with the yarn.


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, I have ordered several skeins of yarn. Came quite quickly and have knitted several items already, namely AG doll clothes.


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, ordered several skeins and they came quite quickly. Made several items already, namely AG doll clothes.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I have ordered from them and service is good but it's just like anywhere they have different qualities of yarn and you just have to get to know what you like.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have also ordered yarn from them. They usually have free shipping twice a year. Their brand of yarn is sometimes not the best. The baby yarn is a little heavier than other brands. One skein of their bulky yarn I received had 8 knots in it. It was very difficult to knit with. I called them to let them know I wasn't happy with that skein of yarn. The customer service rep I spoke with said no one else had complained so they couldn't replace the skein. Customer service rep said she would make a note of it thanks for letting them know. That was the end of it. Asked to be removed from their list do to poor customer service.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Herrschner's has been one of my go to places along with Mary Maxim since the 70's. I have always been happy with their products and services.


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

I live in Canada and I order from them in Kitchener, Ont.
I buy their sock yarn and I love it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I receive their catalogs regularly. When they had their big yarn sale blowout about a year ago, I ordered some yarn on sale, promptly after receipt of catalog, yet almost half of my order was back/ordered and then never refilled due to their 'not restocking this brand' of yarn. Lesson learned: if the yarn is on sale at a fantastic price, it maybe sold out by the time they receive your order. Now, to be fair to this company, I have been ordering from them for years, crochet thread, kits and ancillary knitting and crocheting items, and have always had good experience with them.


----------



## sewn by susan (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered some yarn from them once--several skeins in different colors. I was planning to use the yarn for AG doll sweaters. It wasn't what I thought it would be, and returned all but the skein I had been working with. I had no problems with the return and refund. It wasn't their fault, by any means--it was just that the yarn was not appropriate for my project.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've ordered from the several times; I really like this company. :lol:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


I have been buying stuff from them for over 30 years! Great company. Their brand of yarn is very good. I really don't remember if I have every gotten anything bad from them. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I have purchased from Herrschners for many years and love their yarn. I have quite a stash of Herrschners wool blend 75% acrylic/25% wool in many colors that I purchased at one of their sales a few years ago. In the past few months I have made two sets of fingerless mitts, two hats and two pairs of socks out of this yarn and gave them as gifts. I love the feel and look of the yarn -- everything knits up beautifully.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes I buy from them all the time , everything is prompt and I have never had a problem with my orders


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I used to order from them back when they had a mail order catalog in the 70's. Never had a problem. They are a reputable company.


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to get their catalog many years ago.....I have moved so I don't think they know where I am, but I did order from them and never had any complaints with the products.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

another satisfied Herrschner. have been ordering from them off and on for years. they have great products. good place for craft tools,accessories.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just adding my 2 cents a bit late... but as everyone else has stated, they have been around for many, many years and they are a good company!


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

They have been around a long time.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Yes, they are a good site, I have ordered yarn and kits from them and always have been satisfied with them. :thumbup:


----------



## LaureneM (May 25, 2013)

I have used it many times. I have gotten mostly cross stitch kits and other craft type things. They are one of the few places that I can find cards with holes to put designs into- 3 fold cards.
I don't think I have ever tried their brand of yarn, though.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

As everyone else has said, they have been in business for years. I have ordered a few baby afghan kits and been very pleased as well as various yarns.


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

I've ordered from them for years and I do use their yarn. No complaints with either the service or their yarn. I had an order that something was sent instead of, I called customer service and they told me to keep that product and they would send out what I ordered immediately. I received the one I did order UPS the next day!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Love them great company been ordering from then for Years never a problem


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Have done business with Herrschner's for many years. They offer good prices and good quality products IMHO.
From another Joan


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad we all agree-have NEVER been disappointed with products ordered but, hard to believe, have never used their yarn. Don't know why- guess I enjoy touching before buying.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I've bought for them many times over the last two years. Good prices, fast delivery, good customer service. Never had a problem. 

MindyT


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


YES - Herrschner's is a GREAT Company.......
Very Good Quality Yarn.............
I have been buying from them since about 1950......


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Yes, I have ordered from them since the 80's. I recently got a damaged order and they replaced every thing free of charge " no questions asked". I would highly recommend them. I think their shipping is a little high , but you can join their club, or whatever they call it and get s& h cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, they are good. And the yarn they have on sale right now would be a good buy, especially the $50 bundle going for $5.99. I don't really need that particular yarn or I might get some!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is an old and established company, been in business for many years. They also carry many "name-brand" yarns and some very cute patterns.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

As you can see, and I agree--you will be in good hands with them! Their reputation speaks for itself!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Heavens yes, they have been around for eons.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Believe it or not, I order most of my yarn from Herrschners. It is almost impossible to get DK or equivalent yarn locally as there is no LYS within 12-15 miles. To me, it is worth the delivery charge to be able to get the colors and types of yarn that I want. I can buy worsted weight yarn locally, but the local stores have a limited assortment of colors. At Herrschners, I can get just about any color that I want and I have found that the quality is good. I am not a purist that has to have all the fancy exotic types of yarn as I do much of my knitting and crocheting for charity and acrylic yarn is best for that purpose.
Razzle


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for mentioning the factory store. Went there many years ago with my Grandmother who lived in Montello WI. You made me recall such a happy memory!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Use them all the time. Good company. Never had any complaints.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Herrschner's has been in business a L-O-O-N-G time. Yarn is pretty good, not high end, but good value for the money. They have nice afghan and latch hook kits and a good customer service department. My hubby tries to throw the catalog away before I see it, because I'm always finding stuff I like...


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

OHHH, they have a catalog--must figure out how to get one!!!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes. They have been in business long time. Have done business with them with no problems.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Herrschners and Willows are connected. I stopped by the store in Stevens Point, WI this past Wed. when I was in the area. At that time I bought some of their brand yarns. I didn't have time to try them out yet.

Father Day weekend is when they have their warehouse sale.


----------



## DeeDee59 (May 20, 2013)

They have been around for years. I live in a secluded area and appreciate the confidence of being able to have yarn at my doorstep for my next project. They are also great about returns if you don't get the right yarn.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have ordered from them for years- excellent customer service. .


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

Love, Love Them! My mom is 92 and she is still ordering from them! Me too! Been around for a long time!!

Totally agree with lostarts!


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


Yes, good company and they have a Canadian website too, so we don't have to pay duty and such on our purchases.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Herrschners is an old, established company. 
I ordered from them over 25 years ago already.
Prices are appropriate to the quality, no cheap junk.
I hope their customer service is still as good as it was then.
G.E.


----------



## Rusty 1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, I have heard of Herrschners. I know I have ordered but right now I can't remember when and what it was, sorry.
It must of been good otherwise I would of remembered.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Herrschners is an old, established company. 
I ordered from them over 25 years ago already.
Prices are appropriate to the quality, no cheap junk.
I hope their customer service is still as good as it was then.
G.E.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've bought from them for years. When I had a cross stitch pattern made from a photo, I ordered all 40 different colors of thread from them for the project, plus needles.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


I just placed an order with them 10 mins ago.. they have their sugar and cream cotton on sale..for $1.77 this weekend..
They have been around for years...and I have ordered off of them many of times!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

They are very good. I have been doing business with them for a long time.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have used lots of Herrschner's yarn. Currently, I am making rugs out of their brand of acrylic rug yarn. Their brands of yarn are good quality--not fancy. The only gripe I have with their store brand yarns is that they splice the yarn on the balls, so you sometimes get a "surprise" knot in the middle of a row. When I need yarn, I go to their site and also to Walmart's site since Walmart tends to be less expensive on some stuff and offers free shipping to your local store.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Herrschners was one of the first companies I knew anything about and ordered from. They always sent what I ordered, not as quickly as some online merchants, but they were reliable. 

I wasn't always happy with the quality of the yarn, .....although I liked some of it fine......and I was sometimes disappointed that the colors were not what I expected from the pictures on the website. (I have very high resolution on my computer and can usually rely on the colors I see.) 

I didn't send Herrschners my new email address.
Virginia


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I must have reached a customer service rep who didn't have a lot experience and who didn't check with someone else to see what should be done in this situation. That is to bad she didn't have enough training to handle the problem.


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello Joan,

Yes, Herschners is a company that has been around for a long long time and has a very reliable reputation. I have been ordering yarn from them and my only caution to you would be that if it is a sale item, watch for notice that the item is on back order. Perhaps a color in a yarn selection that you want. They are very good about getting to you ASAP but the task of following up is left to you. They don't charge your charge card until it's sent. I have always been satisfied with my purchases from them. Good luck, enjoy and happy knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


OH MY...you are only just now discovering this treasure?? They have been around since before 1900 and I am now the 3rd generation, possibly 4th generation, to patronize Herrschner's. I have been buying from them for well over 30 years. :thumbup:

My experience with their yarns has been quite pleasant. My last order happened to garner 10 balls of 2-ply "Afghan" yarn at 99 cents a ball, and arrived in no time at all. This has already made a lovely light weight crochet sweater top for me (F hook-7 balls) and now I am exploring its ability (and my own) toward some light and simplified lacework (nothing fancy) for a matching summer shawl/wrap but knitted rather than in crochet.

The shawl is a very simple pattern, cast on 300, k the foundation row, then... k1, YO, k1, knit the 2nd row dropping the YO, then 2 rows of k, then repeating the 4 row sequence. So far, this is looking fancier than my knitting talent deserves.

Circular needle size US 9, and the shawl/wrap depth is personal choice, but probably between 18-24 inches.

I am not as fluent with knitting as I am with crochet, but I bought a bunch of bamboo circulars (USA 6-10) , and...I am beginning to remember how to work them ...although I am definitely NOT speedy. ;-)

I am more used to 4 ply weight, so there was a 'learning curve' for me as I tried to figure out what hook size or needle size, but this dark blue has a very classy 'weathered' sheen to it that adds greatly to the simple top that I just finished.

No company is perfect, but Herrschners comes really close. :thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Just bought from them a few weeks ago. Needed something to finish a project and they were one of the only sites that carried it. Prompt service, good sale price, and very good packaging was my experience with them. Will buy from them again.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Herrschners has been around for years. I have gotten many things from them, and was always satisfied.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

I apologize.....I forgot to note the needle size...USA 9.

--------------
The shawl is a very simple pattern, cast on 300, k the foundation row, then... k1, YO, k1, knit the 2nd row dropping the YO, then 2 rows of k, then repeating the 4 row sequence. So far, this is looking fancier than my knitting talent deserves. 
--------------


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I have their catalog and I have ordered from them in the past. They are very reliable. I have been in hospital and now home with oxygen, lovanox and coumidin...grrrrrr! So, I am very thankful I have some yarn to knit. Homebound for now. Not at all fun but life is a challenge and I will be fine. Love to read all about what all you are doing/ creating! Blessings to all.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all this works really well for you, Jebyarn, and that you feel much better very soon! 
Virginia



Jebyarn said:


> Yes, I have their catalog and I have ordered from them in the past. They are very reliable. I have been in hospital and now home with oxygen, lovanox and coumidin...grrrrrr! So, I am very thankful I have some yarn to knit. Homebound for now. Not at all fun but life is a challenge and I will be fine. Love to read all about what all you are doing/ creating! Blessings to all.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a coupon for free shipping good through the 31st.
K661
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/herrschners.com (in case the first didn't work.

They are having a sale on yarn right now. I just picked up about 2200 yards of superwash merino for $111. I will be wearing striped v-neck sweaters by fall with matching gloves and caps. Woo hoo!


----------



## youbet46 (Nov 25, 2011)

Their yarn is wonderful. I made sweaters for the ladies in my family with their yarn several years ago, and they turned out nicely. Now I have 6 skeins of the Herrschners' 100% virgin wool, 4-ply that I do not need. They are 3.5 ounces skeins, with the 6 making 21 ounces. They are navy blue. If anyone would be interested in them, I would love to sell them to you! You can PM me.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I order from Herrschner's frequently. A good company that has stood the test of time.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

My grandmother and great grandmother both took me there in the 1940s to select linens for my "hope chest". How's that for longevity. Grammypeg


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, I have gotten things from them in the past and have enjoyed them all. I used to do a lot of cross stitch,pillow cases and such they were very nice. I have used their yarns and never had an issue.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I do not like their yarn. Several breaks in a skein, every skein. I tossed it. I do like their other products.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I also had problems with their yarns. Several breaks in each skein. I tossed them and won't order yarn from them again.


jmf6406 said:


> I have used lots of Herrschner's yarn. Currently, I am making rugs out of their brand of acrylic rug yarn. Their brands of yarn are good quality--not fancy. The only gripe I have with their store brand yarns is that they splice the yarn on the balls, so you sometimes get a "surprise" knot in the middle of a row. When I need yarn, I go to their site and also to Walmart's site since Walmart tends to be less expensive on some stuff and offers free shipping to your local store.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> They have been in business for many, many years.
> I have done business with them for many years (30+).


Me too. I'm not crazy about their brand yarn but enjoy their kits. My daughter loves their bead ornaments and has made many of them. They are great with returns but I've seldom had to return anything. My first item from them? I sequin calendar in the very early 70s. :thumbup:


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

Virgina - Thank you for the good wishes - I so appreciate your kindness. AND I wanted to remark - you are a very beautiful lady!!! You are rather stunning to say the least!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I am 77 yrs old and I don't remember there NOT being a Herrschner's. Very old, good company.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow! from all these posts they HAVE been around awhile.


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> OHHH, they have a catalog--must figure out how to get one!!!


I'm pretty sure you can go to their website and order one: www.herrschners.com


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I have ordered Herrschners and have received wonderful products and service!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been doing some ordering from them for yrs and when you get your order, you get a coupon for 10% off your next purchase and they put out a beautiful catalog as well...


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

JCF said:


> Wow! from all these posts they HAVE been around awhile.


Thier web site says "quality crafts since 1899"


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i ave used them for years and their yarn is very good quality as are their prices


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think of Herschnners and Mary Maxim as the old "Go to" companies of years gone by. I would imagine their quality is good.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

My mother used to take me there and I have been shopping there for years. The Owner just passed away. The story of her opening a yarn store is very cute. She open up in the back of her husband store many many years ago. She bought $50.00 worth of yarn and stocked the back room with yarn. Her and her sister sold yarn from that back room. Steadily but surely she over took the entire space including her husbands floor space. She has done well ever since. They are a great store with a large variety and vast knowledge.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have done business with them for years. I currently have an afghan from them I am working on and a baby blanket I will be starting on. Very reliable company. Good quality.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I have ordered from them many, many times and have always been pleased with my order.

I have nothing but good things to say about Herrschners!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been mail- and internet-ordering from them for years. I have found their customer service to be outstanding. However, when you order yarn, avoid their house brand and stick with the standard brands instead. I've had to "do battle" with their house yarns in the past, and it kind of takes out the joy of knitting.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Me again. yarncrazy102, My first was a Christmas Beaded Ornament in the 70s and I still have it, beautiful condition. Just dislike their yarn.


yarncrazy102 said:


> Me too. I'm not crazy about their brand yarn but enjoy their kits. My daughter loves their bead ornaments and has made many of them. They are great with returns but I've seldom had to return anything. My first item from them? I sequin calendar in the very early 70s. :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

They are a good old company. I have bought a lot of yarn, needles, and notions from them. I did buy some of their sport yarn and I promptly donated it, stiff, scratchy. If you stick with the better brands you will be ok. They get the orders our quickly and I have never received damaged goods from them.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes... they've been around for a long time - good reputation.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, well you guys got me all interested and I went to their website, they have a yarn sale! Got some 50.00 yarn for 7.99 and dishcloth yarn, I couldn't control myself, check it out! Your friend, janet


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have purchased yarn from them before. Not their brand but other well known brands. They are very nice to deal with, and fast service. Have also purhased other craft items, not just yarn and like the quality and variety they offer.


----------



## charlie4737 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have used them for several years. Like their catalog and prices. yarn is nice too.


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, because of all the talk I went onto their website and ordered $30. something in yarn. I could not resist!


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, because of all the talk I went onto their website and ordered $30. something in yarn. I could not resist!


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have ordered yarn, kits and craft accessories from them with good, honest results...for may years!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I've shopped with Herrschner's for years, and my mom used them all the time for many, many years before that. I go to their store in Stevens Point, WI quite frequently. They have a fantastic warehouse sale every year, the week of Father's Day. I go every year, and probably spend too much, but one year I bought $550 worth of product and only paid $300, so I figure I did pretty good. They also have their own brands of yarns, e.g. Village Craft Yarn which is their version of Sugar and Cream - same thing only cheaper. They also came out with their own version of Sashay called Sundance Frill, which has some great colors that you don't find in Sashay.
The people at the store are very friendly and helpful, and the people on the phone in customer service bend over backwards to help you.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I have ordered any different things from them and have always had perfect service.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Have ordered from Herrschner's for years. Always pleased with yarn and service.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> Three weeks ago I ordered personalized labels from them and am still waiting. The price was right. So far the jury is out on them from my perspective.


Probably because they're personalized. I imagine the personalization is done somewhere else, and Herrschner's has to wait for them before they can send them to you.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> OHHH, they have a catalog--must figure out how to get one!!!


Contact Us
We want to hear from you!

If you have any questions about our web site, product information or orders, or if you have comments, suggestions, recommendations you want to share, please contact us:

Via email at [email protected] (we make every effort to reply to your inquiry within one business day).
Via phone toll-free 1-800-713-1239.
Via traditional mail at:

Herrschners Customer Service
2800 Hoover Road
Stevens Point, WI 54481
You may also call us for Project Assistance!
If you have questions while working on a project, we here to help. Feel free to send an email to [email protected] or phone us toll-free at 1-800-713-1239. We're here to answer your questions from 7:30 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. Central Standard Time, Monday through Friday.
call us anytime at 1-800-441-0838 to ask a question or place an order.


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have heard of them and have received their catalogs but have never ordered from them. I do believe that they have been around for awhile.


----------



## kelton (Apr 30, 2013)

yes I purchase from Herrschners I find them to be a reputable company and I have purchased some lovely afghan kits from them 
and also knitting accessories.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> They have been in business for many, many years.
> I have done business with them for many years (30+).


Like galaxycraft, I've done business with them for over 30 years with no complaints.


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

For the Canadians out there try Herrschners.ca. I've found it to be very good and reliable.


----------



## llstechmesser (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes in fact we live not 45 minutes from Herschnerrs and love theire yarn they have different brands and very good.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

My very first afghan, 38 years ago, was knitted from a kit purchased from them. I still use the needles. Have no fear...


----------



## Nonnie8 (Apr 18, 2013)

I also have done business with them many times, there quality is good and I have never been disappointed.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They've been around for many years. I've ordered embroidery things but never yarns. I would trust them implicitly.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

This is the first craft store my mother took me to when I was about 8...she and my grandmother made monthly trips just to look ---- and yes they bought. We went to their big warehouse near Chicago.....it took almost the whole day for us to go through there. They are a first class outfit, and great prices, even today.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I use either Herrschners & Mary Maxim when I can't find the yarn I want at Walmart. I also use the Red Heart, Bernat an Lions for ordering yarn or looking at their Free Patterns line!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Me, too. Their well-established as far as I know.


----------



## miller3 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have ordered from them many times & infact several years ago, I visited their store in Michigan. Great place to see what you buy.


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I just ordered some towels to embroider. The have the best flour sack towels in various sizes and also the iron transfers. With the free shipping it was nice. So I will be making dish towels for my table at the Farmers Market.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ditto--very long time. I ordered from them a lot when I lived in Germany, but haven't ordered in recent years. I know I've used some of their yarn in the past. I should probably go back and look at them again--glad for the reminder.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

I have ordered their yarn and had no problems with it. It worked up nice, and I have ordered many items from them.

Good company, along with Mary Maxim yarns.


----------



## joannefrances (Mar 9, 2013)

yyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg!!!

been around for 50+ years, just recently looked them up online.
just got my 3rd delivery this month!!!
to me, prices run about same as local outlets (michaels/hobby lobby)---plus no running around town.
had 2 emails free shipping w/$35 order.

ssssssooooo glad found still in business!!!!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi - I live in Kitchener & we used to have a store here. I have bought yarn, needles etc from them a # of times, & have always been happy with my purchase. the store closed a year or so ago. I haven't bought anything on line from them, though.
Hope this helps.
Barb


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

SDKATE said:


> This is the first craft store my mother took me to when I was about 8...she and my grandmother made monthly trips just to look ---- and yes they bought. We went to their big warehouse near Chicago.....it took almost the whole day for us to go through there. They are a first class outfit, and great prices, even today.


Are you sure you're talking about Herrschner's, or are you thinking of LeeWards? As far as I know Herrschner's never had a warehouse in Chicago.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> They have been in business for many, many years.
> I have done business with them for many years (30+).


Same here...haven't had a problem. Good luck!


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

blmitch said:


> I've ordered from them for years and I do use their yarn. No complaints with either the service or their yarn. I had an order that something was sent instead of, I called customer service and they told me to keep that product and they would send out what I ordered immediately. I received the one I did order UPS the next day!


That was my experience with them also. They sent a wrong color, told me to keep it and sent the right one!!


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

dlinke said:


> Great store! I look forward to their warehouse sales !


Yes! Missed last year's sale in June....used to live in Waupaca which is close to Steven's Point. LOVED going there and browsing the bargain corner! I've had nothing but great service from them and hope they stay around forever.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> Are you sure you're talking about Herrschner's, or are you thinking of LeeWards? As far as I know Herrschner's never had a warehouse in Chicago.


They used to have one in the twin cities years ago.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

joan4115 said:


> I recently started getting email offers from this company. Herrschner's appears to be a professional looking site and the prices are good. They even have their own brand of yarn? Has anyone heard of them and has anyone tried their yarns? I certainly don't want to buy a "pig in a poke". Here is the site if anyone wants to see what I am talking about. http://www.herrschners.com/dept/general+crafts.aspx&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=m+herrschners+e
> LOL! Thank you... Joanie


They have been around forever. Home base Stevens Point WI. Went to their warehouse a few weeks back. It is amazing . . . The amount of yarn unbelievable! Have never done so myself, but you can order surprise boxes very reasonably priced, friends have been very pleased. Do not be afraid of this site . . It is legit!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have gotten their catalogs for many, many years. I love looking through them and seeing all the new patterns and yarns. I have ordered from them and have never had a problem. They are a very reputable company. Another one that I receive catalogs from is Mary Maxim. They, too, are very good.


----------



## joan4115 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, y'all are wonderful. I certainly feel confident in Herrschner's now. Thank you for taking the time out to give me the great information.

Hugs, Joanie


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Same here, as to ordering kits...also ordered different fabric paints, etc. Yes, they have been around a lonnnng time...and I just recently received one of their catalogs. I will have to take a look @ their yarn, to see if I can located something to replace the yarn that Michael's has discontinurf out of the blue!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

ooops---I meant 'locate'...lol


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have ordered but mostly embroidery kits. That sort of thing. Good quality. But kinda forgot about them. Will definately check out the site soon.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> They have been in business for many, many years.
> I have done business with them for many years (30+).


Ditto and very satisfactory product and service


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

They published a catalog, of more than a hundred pages. My mother ordered linen and pillow case tubing by the yard from them. That was more than 75 years ago. I have seen the catalogs around, and even get one in the mail now and then. They used to be quite popular before we had craft stores or the internet.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

As others have stated, this is a very reputable company that has been in business for many years. I get their catalog regularly & have ordered from them many times. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Wonderful people to do business with. You will wish you had heard of them sooner. Excellent service, excellent products and good prices. Who could ask for anything more. I LIKE them.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

This company had been in business for many years and is a very reliable one. They have a tremendous variety of products and always stand behind anything you buy from them. I have been buying yarns, etc. from them for a very long time and never had any problems with their products. Their own brand of yarn is a very good one to use for many items you may want to make.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't know we had one here, I sure wish we had one now! I love Herrschners!


Cathy60 said:


> They used to have one in the twin cities years ago.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

joan4115 said:


> Wow, y'all are wonderful. I certainly feel confident in Herrschner's now. Thank you for taking the time out to give me the great information.
> 
> Hugs, Joanie


You. May want to check out their current Memorial Day sale. Boxes of yarn are 5.99


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've used their yarn for 2 sweaters and all went well.


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so glad I don't live within traveling distance of their store as I would never be able to afford to pay my bills, buy groceries as difficult as it is for me to pass up a good price on embroidery stuff or yarns! I've found the best thing to do with Herrschners is to sign up for their weekly newsletter and watch their sales plus, subscribe to their "Members Only" discount thing -$20 a year and you get an additional 10% off any purchases. Also, watch their sales for when they have special of free shipping as the shipping costs can really eat into the budget at times. I've never had any issues with the quality of their items although, on two occasions, I had ordered tabletoppers that didn't have an adequate quantity of floss in a particular color. I contacted them and they sent me a full skein-no cost- of the colors that were short. Service is usually very reliable as well!


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I too have use Herrschners for years and have usually had very good luck with anything I bought from them. Recently they have cut back on number of catalogs they send and don't seem to send them unless you ask for them. I have bought yarn and yarn kits from them and have always been very satisfied.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

The catalogs are on their website. I believe they are seasonal and will email you with sales.


----------



## Glisten (May 27, 2013)

Very old established company and reliable


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I need to rethink my opinion of Herrschners as I do like their products but yesterday had a problem and talked to their customer service. I have never talked to a more disinterested customer service person. She had no more interest in solving my problem. For over three years I have been trying to get on their mailing list and about 8 times or more have called asking why my name keeps being dropped from the list each time I am told my name is back on the list when after receiving the catalog sent I am once more back off list. Yesterday all I could get was she sent a catalog and name was put on the list. I know the catalogs are sent from a mailing company and not only does my name have to be on the company's mailing list but the catalog company's list. But this never occurred to the person I was talking to just she had done the minimum and that was all she was going to do...so much for Herrschners.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have ordered from them once or twice. Things were out of stock. The didn't let me know. 6 weeks later I had to call them. Wasn't impressed. I prefer Mary Maxim or Annie's Attic (on line).


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I echo all the good things about Herrschners. But I have had just one complaint. I had ordered some ruffle yarn called Sundance Frill -- many wonderful colors -- but I found big knots as it knitted along. I called customer service several times and they were very nice and said they would replace the yarn at no cost. It seemed to be on back order in January, however, should be available in May. (This whole escapade had started with an October order!) I still have not received any yarn. I guess I'll have to call them again. It was for scarves that people had ordered from me so I was anxious to get it. I asked them if they inspected the yarn and they said they did, but ramdomly. Added that they didn't actually manufacture yarns themselves. I'm displeased with this particular adventure with them.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Been doing business with them for many many years and have always been satisfied with their products.


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeannie6
I am so familiar with your problem. I too have received ribbon yarn ordered from Herschners and found several knots in the skeins. I can deal with an occasional knot or so but multiple knots in one skein is unacceptable. I didn't however complain but in the future I shall. I have also noticed that when they send an email notice of a sale that a majority of the items posted are already on back order. When I order yarn I generally prefer to have it yesterday but I'm patient to a point which doesn't include months of waiting. I keep on hoping it won't happen again because otherwise they have been very dependable.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

yes your safe they are a wonderful business & i have gotten alot of things over the years!


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

I have used them many years ago and they were very good to deal with and had lots of interesting patterns etc


----------

